# where to buy accessories in Spain



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

hi, we are near peniscola Spain, does anyone know if there's somewhere around here where i can buy a fiamma rear warning board.


cheers 

john


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's the nearest http://www.movilrodan.com/html/home/home.php

They do keep some accessories in stock and may be able to help.

We are near you just inland from Vinaros.

People may recommend that you try the Benimar factory which is very near you on the N340. Don't bother they don't keep accessories and are unhelpful unless you are a Benimar owner.

These guys would post you one http://pedidos.activecaravan.es/epa.../eb9467/Categories/CARROCERIA/PORTABICICLETAS


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I already gave you a sensible answer on "another forum".

Good luck.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

> I already gave you a sensible answer on "another forum".
> 
> Good luck.


And I gave him a helpful one which will probably get me banned from the other forum.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

If you are on a campsite, have you tried asking staff for advice? They often know where to get MH/caravan spares etc, and will help you find the place on a local map.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

There's a dealer on N340 South on right about a 1Km passed Benicassim or there is another top of high street in Benicassim---round about take 3rd exit then 200 mt on left there's another dealer they both sell parts.

Wobby


----------



## GordonCDS (Dec 2, 2018)

Stopped over in Leon, Spain en-route to Porto. Can anyone tell me please where I can find a dealer here or on the way where I can buy an new LPG adapter (Euro-type)


----------

